# propane tanks



## garyo

I have 2  I is for propane gen. 1 for stove & heaters, 26 gal ea. question  how can I join them to use gen fuel for the main tank.


----------



## C Nash

Main tank??  Is your engine a propane burner?  Don't really understand what you are asking.  They make switch over valves for the tanks.


----------



## garyo

propane generac is gen. sep. tank 26 gal . inside motor home stove, furn., water sep tank 26 gal . propane. want to use a stay a while valve set between tanks .so I can use fuel from one or the outher.


----------



## C Nash

If I am undersyanding what you want yes you should be able to get a switching valve from most any rv store


----------



## C Nash

could this be what you are wanting   https://www.google.com/#q=switch+over+valve+for+propane+tanks


----------



## garyo

c nash        I was wondering about  the sturgus , or the stay a while  set up, you can use a ground tank or hook a grill up


----------



## C Nash

garyo, not familar with what "sturgus" is?  If you are staying in one place a ground tank will work.  The propane co should be able to hook it up.


----------



## garyo

Mr. Nash      sturgus or the stay a while campo. are valve system that goes between the tank & regulator. it allows you to use eather tank. gen propane can go to the house tank or house propane can go to generator ,


----------



## clark261

It's critical to keep your RV's propane tank full, especially when you're prepared to hit the road. However, few individuals are aware of how to change propane tanks in an RV or have the courage to do so. To assist you, we've outlined three simple methods for replacing your RV's propane tank below.


----------

